# New display



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey all  
   Heres a  little display case I got for Christmas . Put some of my better inks and glues in it .I know its a little overloaded already.Can't help myself ,I like to see my bottles out insead of packed up in totes ya know.
  bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Top shelf ,Carters and Butlers


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Second self


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

3rd self


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Top


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Bottom
 Thanks for lookig and good luck diggen and finding to you all .
      bill


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks great!  Thanks for showing'em.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice.  Love the lime colored umbrella.   Is it an old one?  Great color.   

 Jim G


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2010)

New Year's Greetings William,

 There's some beautiful inks in that case. I hope you have it affixed to the wall. Around here, that case would be in some jeopardy... How far you is from the New Madrid Fault? Not trying to increase your anxiety, but...


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice display case ,and great inks and glues !


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 9, 2010)

First thanks you all for looking and for your replys . You bet its anchord to the wall .I have a earth quakes around here  all the time caused by my 9 yr old son . For real we have had a  quake though  it  was in the early 1980s .I was in the Army at the time so only heard about it .They say the street's looked like they were waves .Saratoga the umbrella is a newer one . Been rearanging and adding more ,Can't help myself . The bottom shelf with a few more glue and cements .
 bill


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Dollarbill,
 I noticed 2 of those Butlers look the same...................let me know if you want to let loose of one of those inks.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey bottlechaser 
    They do look alike from the pic but one is an op rolled lip and the other is a key mold sheared lip .heres a little better pic. If I come across doubles though I would be glad to let ya know . 
 Thanks agian for looking all .
      bill


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks.......Please keep me in mind.................a quick story about a butler ink that I dug when I was a teenager. It was an open pontil........I laid it up on a ledge near the top of the hole I was digging. When I went back down in the hole, I heard the sound of a crack. I got back up and the small  Butler ink had cracked all the way around. It was in the middle of winter and I guess the temperature change did it....not sure.  Heartbroken for sure. Havnt dug another one since.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Bill, that's a nice display case and great looking inks.  Congrats on both.  Paul


----------



## stumpknocker (Jan 10, 2010)

Bill you have awesome inks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW BILL I HAVE WATCHED YOUR COLLECTION GROW FROM LITTLE TILL NOW! FAR OUT! GREAT DISPLAY! THANK YOU FOR SHARING! I LOVE YOU DEARLY BROTHER! JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks agian so much all . Yea Jamie thanks to many great people on this forum my ink collection has grown greatly . .Thanks all.
     bill


----------



## sandchip (Jan 15, 2010)

I see an embossing error in post no. 12.  Great stuff, Bill.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Jimbo
  Yea thats one of my favorites .Not only does it have a backwards S in Thomas but it also has the first intial W and my name is William Thomas .So W.Thomas was a good one for me .I'am pretty sure its and English ink and glue co. Thanks agian all and good luck diggen and finding to you all .
      bill


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice Bill! One of those Butler's seems to be an odd color that don't match the others. Being a diggin buddy and all I'd do you the favor of taking it off your hands.[]


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Doug 
   Yea but  I kind of like that for now . Need the cone and the turtle and all the shoe and the nerve and bone ,  Wish list.  You get first dibs when and if I have to let it go buddy.  
    bill


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 9, 2010)

nie looking there bill some of those look familar the stag head ink holder . i like th case you have i bought the same type i have 4 set side by side .lots of nice inks in there 
 have a good one 
 bob


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 9, 2010)

Why thank you Bob. 
 Nice to see you on here .Its because of people like you and a few others that my collecton has grown so .I saw yours  cases my friend and had to have me at least one . Thanks agian all.
     bill


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice collection Bill.I will keep you in mind as the new site im digging is behind a old school and seems to be loaded with inks.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Eddie 
   Iam allways looking for inks to add to the collection ,I have a few decent bottles to trade too.
        bill


----------

